# Any new bands sound like 90's grunge?



## leonardo7 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ive noticed a slew of extremely talented and incredibly amazing metal bands the past 6 years and especially lately but thats not what I wanted to discuss though. Im also not talking about Nu Metal and Im not talking about pop punk, Green Day or Red Hot Chili Peppers type bands either. I guess the genre is grunge absent from that modern annoying pop tinge. Im wondering if there are any newer bands with top notch vocals and feeling such as early/mid 90's era Alice In Chains, Nirvana, Stone Temple Pilots, Silverchair etc.

I have not noticed any bands who focus on good solid mid temp riffs combined with aggressive at times but still very melodic vocals while being original and real. Stuff with vocal harmonies that are not rushed or followed by screaming. I know some of those bands from the 90's are still going but are there any new bands doing it? Or is it all stupid pop shit and awesome metal stuff these days?


----------



## 7strung (Apr 10, 2012)

Found this group "Fighting the Unicorn" randomly on iTunes. The "Ego" record kinda has that vibe


----------



## Dwellingers (Apr 10, 2012)

Listning in on this - Grunge is tha s***


----------



## 7strung (Apr 16, 2012)

Check out the band "Yuck"


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Apr 16, 2012)

Watching this thread. If there was no such thing as extreme metal, all I would listen to is grunge.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, Alice in Chains released a relatively new album, but that´s not a new band. I´m monitoring this thread.


----------



## fps (Apr 16, 2012)

Presenting a tune from my band which you may well like, although this demo is with a drum machine I think you might enjoy it! Before we did the lyrics it was called The Soundgarden Song
Grinding Down The Sun (Demo) by Death Ape Disco on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
We also play a fair bit with a band called Dead Empire and they're real good grunge style band who you may dig too!

Signed bands I can't think of much to be honest.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 16, 2012)

Shinedown, maybe?
Hurt also had a bit of an AiC-meets-Classical vibe on their earlier albums.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 16, 2012)

I'd also like to hear a new band channel Alice In Chains-type vocals. Layne Staley and Jerry Cantrell came up with some truly incredible harmonies together.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 16, 2012)

Honestly Nirvana Nevermind might be the greatest rock album of all time by any band ever! Pearl Jam Ten was the greatest thing I had ever heard when It came out when I was in 9th grade. I do think that Layne Staley and the album Dirt is really where the bar has been set for me. I remember going to buy that album and the guy at the record store says "hey if you like that album check out this new band called Stone Temple Pilots, their debut CD just got released today", he plays it for me in the store and I asked my Mom to be buy me both CDs immediately. Man, I listened to those every day, then I discovered Pantera Vulgar and Sepultura Arise haha, but still to this day listen to those albums.

I will have to check out those newer bands that a few of you have mentioned.



CyborgSlunk said:


> Well, Alice in Chains released a relatively new album, but that´s not a new band. I´m monitoring this thread.



Yeah the new album is awesome indeed!



Ralyks said:


> Shinedown, maybe?
> Hurt also had a bit of an AiC-meets-Classical vibe on their earlier albums.



Shinedown maybe yeah I can see that a little. And yeah Hurt is OK. I like some of the bands like Three days Grace, Seether etc but never bought their albums. They just tend to have a slightly more poppy modern edge that takes away from it all. Our radio station went under last year so I dont listen to newer rock stuff as much anymore.




Xaios said:


> I'd also like to hear a new band channel Alice In Chains-type vocals. Layne Staley and Jerry Cantrell came up with some truly incredible harmonies together.



Yes the stuff they came up with and the way their voices worked together is untouchable as far as Im concerned


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 16, 2012)

Xaios said:


> I'd also like to hear a new band channel Alice In Chains-type vocals. Layne Staley and Jerry Cantrell came up with some truly incredible harmonies together.



They play a different style of music but I've always felt that Sevendust have a similar style of vocal harmony to AIC on some of their mellow songs like "Xmas day" and the "Southside" album really shows off their AIC/King's X influences too.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 17, 2012)

Had AIC Dirt on in the car the other day.... incredible album.... Also what ever happened to Silverchair & Daniel Johns... (obviously I can google it but its more of a question to the cosmos than one that needs an earthly answer LOL!!)


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 17, 2012)

You might like this:



Maybe?


----------



## mvhp (Apr 17, 2012)

My friend's band is very heavily influenced by early silverchair, pearl jam, nirvana, etc. You might like them, they're called Moth.

https://www.facebook.com/MothBand94/app_178091127385


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 17, 2012)

This band may be a bit technical, but they are _heavily_ influenced by Alice in Chains, and you can definitely hear it (they aren't new, although they are coming out with a new album and most people haven't heard of them yet--they've been on a ten-year hiatus):


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 17, 2012)

Louis Cypher said:


> Had AIC Dirt on in the car the other day.... incredible album.... Also what ever happened to Silverchair & Daniel Johns... (obviously I can google it but its more of a question to the cosmos than one that needs an earthly answer LOL!!)



The band has been on hiatus for a long time. Johns is more active behind the scenes. I don't forsee them getting back together again anytime soon, because he feels that they have just about run their course. I am interested to see where he goes next. Johns is so underrated.


----------



## Daken1134 (Apr 18, 2012)

there was a band down here called Snicklefritz that was pretty freaking badass, very 90's esque,


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 18, 2012)

One of my favorites... Dust for Life (similar to AIC):







And a lot of people missed these the first time around:

Temple of the Dog:


Mad Season:

And yeah, AIC and Kings X are still releasing albums!


----------



## sol niger 333 (Apr 18, 2012)

FAILURE FAILURE AND MORE FAILURE. They helped start that shit with Melvins







Modern times you have Ken Andrews and Year of The Rabbit. Incredible records produced to perfection but still grungey and shoegazy/spacerocky


----------



## sol niger 333 (Apr 18, 2012)

Drive to the country on an overcast day with that ^ playing. It will move you


----------



## sol niger 333 (Apr 18, 2012)

I also cant stress enough how good Cave In Antenna is. Post grunge space rock to the classiest degree. Do listen


----------



## sol niger 333 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## sol niger 333 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## sol niger 333 (Apr 18, 2012)

I took ages finding all that shit so someone better have their life changed like it did mine haha. FUCK modern grunge by the way. Seether and Puddle of Mudd can suck a cock. It's all so cheesy and generic.


----------



## fps (Apr 19, 2012)

sol niger 333 said:


> Drive to the country on an overcast day with that ^ playing. It will move you




That album is one of the greatest things ever, only heard of this band for the first time a year ago


----------



## oompa (Apr 19, 2012)

I love this thread! Got a couple of interesting suggestions that I will most definitely check out closer!

All I can add is the band Made Out of Babies. It is a bit more aggressive than the 90's grunge and has heavy post-rock influences but some songs are just heavily grunge-inspired:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2012)

CyborgSlunk said:


> Well, Alice in Chains released a relatively new album, but that´s not a new band. I´m monitoring this thread.



The words "Alice," "In," and "Chains" in that combination make my nipples hard every time.


----------



## Doug N (Apr 19, 2012)

The singer for Violent Soho sounds like an Australian Kurt Cobain arisen from the grave.

Jesus Stole My Girlfriend by Violent Soho **NEW VERSION** - YouTube


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 20, 2012)

Kyng - I don't believe



Hurt - How We End Up Alone



Both of these bands remind me heavily of early 90's bands.


----------



## raydevil (Mar 25, 2014)

I know this is an old tread but...!! 

New Canadian band... Heavy AIC influence. New EP out in June

soundcloud.com/kissofashovel
facebook.com/kissofashovel

Kiss of a Shovel's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## The Rastatute (Mar 25, 2014)

I think this band does what you are looking for and check out a bunch of the artists on the same record label as daylight, run for cover records.
Daylight - In On It (Official Video) - YouTube
Daylight - Siblings - YouTube
Daylight - Life In a Jar (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Scottyboy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Scottyboy (May 30, 2016)

https://youtu.be/tKKGM8YlO1Y must check out IDJIT it's like layes still here, believe these are what you may be lookin for \m/\M/


----------

